# Suface plants



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

I am trying my best to get my p's to relax better when i feed them and lift the lid up.
My question is if i got a suface plants could this help them feel safer with cover from above and make them less nervous when i lift the lid on my tank?
Also i have never had suface plants so could you give me the names of some?

Thanks in advance Rich


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

yes the plants should thrive and create less light makin ur p's less spuradic to turning lights on

another thing u can do after is add blackwater extract


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

What is blakwater extract?
And what is it used for?

Can anyone give me more answers to my post.
Thanks for reply con man.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

bwe adds a tint to the water


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Can anyone give me the name of any suface plants that are easy to maintain and that are tough so they can take my filters swirling them around?
Why is blackwater used to tint water?
Where can this be bought? Sorry for all questions


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The best floating plant is "Lemna Trisulca" (aka Duckweed) which grows extremly fast and it is even hard even to get rid of it!!!!!You can also use Java Moss or Riccia Fluitans instead.

Black Water Extract makes your tank's water more 'Amazonian' (brownish) and add to the water some trace elements athat are missing (at least is says that id does).This is also used by many breeders and it is suposed that it helps a lot.You can find it in your lfs and almost all the big aquarium-chemicals companies produce it under their brands.
I personally use JBL's B.W.E. cause it has less ratio per gallon (less amount needed per gallon than others).


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info husky_jim.
1 last thing are these plants avalible at big lfs?


----------

